# Fall River Officer Involved Shooting



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

http://www.heraldnews.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=14651249&BRD=1710&PAG=461&dept_id=99784&rfi=6

FALL RIVER -- After refusing to drop the machete he was brandishing in the driveway of his third-floor tenement, a 33-year-old man identified by neighbors as Noe Jimenes of 22 Danforth St. was shot and killed by police officers at approximately 5:15 p.m. Monday evening.

Police said that when officers first arrived at the scene, they ordered Jimenes to drop the weapon. Refusing the police officers' request, the officers attempted to stun Jimenes, firing four beanbag rounds from a shotgun. The beanbags had no effect on Jimenes, police said, and he continued to advance toward the officers.

None of his neighbors would identify the cause of his anger or the reasons why he was waving the machete.

Witnesses said police drew their service weapons and fired three shots at Jimenes, striking him twice in the chest and once in an eye, a neighbor told The Herald News.

*"We have always heard that police are supposed to shoot at the legs," said Sarah, a neighbor from the first floor of 22 Danforth St. who refused to give her last name.*

She said there were at least a dozen people in or around the driveway who saw Jimenes' altercation with police.

Jimenes was taken to Charlton Memorial Hospital, where he was pronounced dead.

Five hours after the shooting, dozens of Fall River police and Massachusetts State Police troopers were still surrounding the Danforth Street driveway, and a police tape cordoned off at least two city blocks.

Neighbors said Jimenes worked in Westport and moved here from Honduras eight months ago. They said he had two sons and one daughter in Honduras.

"The police kept yelling at him from four feet away, pointing the guns at him to drop the machete," said Erlin, who also lives on the first floor.

"He was trying to give up," said one neighbor, who admitted that Jimenes did raise his hands but would not relinquish the machete in doing so.

An investigation is under way, involving detectives from the Major Crimes Division, the District Attorney's Office and the Office of Professional Standards.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

He was trying to give up? How about dropping the machete to do so. Stupid moron...

Next thing they're going to say is that he was such a nice young man who had a bright future and was really turning himself around.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

He was waving the machete because it is the weapon of choice in Honduras and largely how they settle neighbor disputes in his country. Now if he actually hacked up one of his neighbors all of those Monday morning quarterbacks would be bitching about the lack of police response and how the city is unsafe.

The officers followed their training and escalated the use of force when they needed to. I would much rather be reading that a machete wilding nut was killed than a LEO killed because they continued to use less than lethal when it did not seem to be working.

If he didn't have a clue that they wanted him to stop advancing drop the damn machete after being struck with 4 BB rounds then he wasn't going to drop it at all.

Hats off to FRPD!


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

"We have always heard that police are supposed to shoot at the legs," said Sarah, a neighbor from the first floor. :shock: Yah, thats what we do! Its incredible what some people think. They want us to be kind and caring to Johnny shit bag who's trying to cut my head off with a machete, god forgive us if we try to protect our selves. Great job FRPD.

Stay Safe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

DODK911,
Your training doesn't include silhouettes of legs and feet? Two to the leg and one to the foot. :lol:


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

MSP75, my Dept. must be way behind, Ill have to talk to my firearms instructor to start training us in those tactics, 2 to the legs &amp; 1 to the foot. :lol:


----------



## frpd26 (Jun 21, 2004)

It was not a machete, he had two swords and what gets me is not one paper or news said the fact , that one ofc. actually was cut by one sword on the hand causing a minor wound.


----------



## white85 (Nov 3, 2002)

blowing off steam
man, people are ignorant. much rather see that man shot, than any responding officer or civilian. hats off to FRPD's officers.. with paper printing stuff like "he was giving up"; hard to believe we even think of pulling the trigger. warnings from 4 feet away, talk about giving the guy all the chance in the world


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

frpd26";p="66631 said:


> It was not a machete, he had two swords and what gets me is not one paper or news said the fact , that one ofc. actually was cut by one sword on the hand causing a minor wound.


It would look justified if they reported the facts of the incident... :? Can't have that now could we.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

This some what same scenerio happened in East Boston a few years back. The community leaders questioned why police had to shoot the poor illegal and made an excuse to say he did not know how to speak english and thats why he didnt put down the machete when he charged at the officer!!! :shock:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Jeezum!!!!
I'm at Dartmouth Range last week with FRPD guys! We're using it as "use of force" example. 

MEDIA= Jerks!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Irish Wampanoag";p="66762 said:


> This some what same scenerio happened in East Boston a few years back. The community leaders questioned why police had to shoot the poor illegal and made an excuse to say he did not know how to speak english and thats why he didnt put down the machete when he charged at the officer!!! :shock:


Didn't know how to speak English...thats why the past couple examples of hard learners didn't drop the machete/swords :roll: . Most reasonable thinking people would not have to be *told* to drop the weapon, because when the firearms come out they would hit the deck or take cover. Ofcourse, it would be beyond the media to really disect the story and put some common sense in their reporting. Instead make him look like a poor misunderstood soul. Put the reporter in the officers shoes, see how long he/she will hang in there.


----------

